
Making Twitter Smarter - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2008/11/making-twitter.html
======
pierrefar
Why doesn't twitter do these "smartening" things and make the experience more
engaging and useful? Might even charge money for it!

~~~
ivankirigin
Their strategy is to be open enough so others can do the work for them.

~~~
sh1mmer
Their strategy isn't really very open though. With heavy rate limiting and
lack of a decent auth mechanism it's pretty sucky. I really don't like having
to store a user's password.

Once twitter have OAuth and XMPP I'll think of them as open.

~~~
ivankirigin
I thought it was Twitter that made XMPP a popular topic?

And can't you just use Gnip? [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/18/twitter-
plays-nice-xmpp...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/18/twitter-plays-nice-
xmpp-firehose-data-feed-to-gnip/)

~~~
arockwell
The xmpp stream is not publicly available anymore.

------
AndrewWarner
I think building Firefox addons that make keywords clickable is a wasted
business. It won't be long before Twitter adds that functionality to their
site. You can kind of already do that through search.twitter.com

